# belt squealing



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

I got another question for you guys I was hoping someone can answer just got this bike and dude said it had a clutch kit whenever u put it in gear it squeals sometimes and movers buy itself and is hard to get into other gears especially neutral its got a brand new belt on it I mean no rides just off the trailer to the yard and belts already starting to show wear any clues ? I have no idea what clutch kit it has either thanks in advanced.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

That new belt is too tight if is creeps/squeaks when you put it in gear. Need to add shim(s) to the secondary pulley. Do a search and this site will educate you.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Were can I get shims? Every belt on it gets destroyed and there just OEM belts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ike he said, do a search. Go look in the kawi how to clutching section. All answers are there.


----------

